# Pics of Terra pulling



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some of you might know -- geez, I don't even remember if I posted about it on here -- that Terra got her UWP at the Red River Weight Pullers event over New Years. She did 1200-something pounds and like 28x her body weight for her last leg on her title. (She would have finished at the UKC Nationals in Texas last year, but the little hussy was in flagging heat.)

Anyway, I checked my PO box today and the pics had come in the mail. These are by Daline B (www.volatilis.com). 


















































I've really taken my time and done a lot of motivational work with this little girl because I didn't want to end up with a ho-hum reluctant puller who only does it because she's told to. Her performance has improved quite a bit in the last year, and I'm very happy with what she's giving me. We're going to be focusing on different things this year, but I definitely want to continue to build her up for more weight pull stuff. Go Terra! Werrrrk! :clap:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Terra is so beautiful! she looks just like Riley only better looking. 
LOVED those pics<3 wish I got to see more pull pics here


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwww what beautiful pictures! and Terra is looking amazing, as usual!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Pull pics can be difficult to get, unless there was a pro photographer there and you pay for the shots. They're usually inside where the light isn't great and there are barriers up next to the track. But yes, I agree, love to see pull pics. And thank you. 

ETA: Posted at the same time. Thanks to you too, Megan.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Pull pics can be difficult to get, unless there was a pro photographer there and you pay for the shots. They're usually inside where the light isn't great and there are barriers up next to the track. But yes, I agree, love to see pull pics. And thank you.
> 
> ETA: Posted at the same time. Thanks to you too, Megan.


That is true but I am obsessed with pulling and I LOVE to see dogs at their best. =)


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics! thanks for sharing.what a great looking dog..GOOO TERRA GOOO


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome pics and a beautiful dog. Nice work.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful photos! Terra has grown into such a gorgeous girl!! I remember the first time I met her and she was in her lil gangly year old stage.. hehe she looks so much more grown up now. And back then she was just doin some drag sled work. Congrats on her UWP that is so exciting! I like the pic of her with her paws on you, she looks like shes saying "did I do good mom" And you are looking great too girl!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

She has really come along! I'm trying not to make the same mistakes training her that I did with Loki. (asking too much too fast, not enough praise, etc.) I think if I go gently with her she will be a great puller when she matures. We may never be able to compete against some of the more dedicated southern pullers, but we should be able to show well and be proud of ourselves. 

Sometimes I look at those old pictures. I came across the ones of her meeting Helena on-leash and they still make me LOL. Its like "gee, I wonder what that little poophead was trying to say to her?" Ha!

Thanks everybody!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> She has really come along! I'm trying not to make the same mistakes training her that I did with Loki. (asking too much too fast, not enough praise, etc.) I think if I go gently with her she will be a great puller when she matures. We may never be able to compete against some of the more dedicated southern pullers, but we should be able to show well and be proud of ourselves.
> 
> Sometimes I look at those old pictures. I came across the ones of her meeting Helena on-leash and they still make me LOL. Its like "gee, I wonder what that little poophead was trying to say to her?" Ha!
> 
> Thanks everybody!


lol Yes, Helena was only a little over a year old then.. she has done a lot of maturing since than too. Too bad they would eat each other at this point. LOL Oh and you should see Thor now too!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. OMG that girl looks good.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol Yes, Helena was only a little over a year old then.. she has done a lot of maturing since than too. Too bad they would eat each other at this point. LOL Oh and you should see Thor now too!!


Yep, that's the unique pleasure of owning bulldogs. LOL! I count my blessings with every little non-killing moment Terra gives me. She has told me that I should take that older-than-dirt Loki to the pound, but I have told her that that's not a nice thing to say and shame on her. ADBA Nationals are supposed to be in Kellyville this year, or so the rumor mill says. I am dropping hints that we should all come represent.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yep, that's the unique pleasure of owning bulldogs. LOL! I count my blessings with every little non-killing moment Terra gives me. She has told me that I should take that older-than-dirt Loki to the pound, but I have told her that that's not a nice thing to say and shame on her. ADBA Nationals are supposed to be in Kellyville this year, or so the rumor mill says. I am dropping hints that we should all come represent.


Oh wow that would be awesome... Do you know when its supposed to be? I've kept debating with myself if it was appropriate to take a newborn.. lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Terra looked amazing! Good job girls, keep up the good work!


----------



## MoPulldogs (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Lindsay...it's true  Dates for ADBA Nationals Have been Set for October 2 & 3, 2010 in Kellyville, OK


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

She's looking good. Glad she's working out for you.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

now that's what i what i like to see.....she is looking good


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Great shots! I love that harness!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I didn't know about your UWP, congrats girl. Terra is very photogenic, but we do have to talk about you.... You're looking SMOKIN'! Congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Great pictures. I love her harness.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nice.. i'd love to get Daisy into weight pull, but i dont think she'll have it.. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

MoPulldogs said:


> Hi Lindsay...it's true  Dates for ADBA Nationals Have been Set for October 2 & 3, 2010 in Kellyville, OK


October??!! WOOHOO!! I should be able to go in that case! My baby will be around 5 months old by then. Thats a good age for your first dog show! LOL


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looking good, congrats on the uwp


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the UWP! Keep up the awesome work with her!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What all does it take to get a UWP? A certain number of wins? Or competing in a certain number of shows??


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She looks awesome and I can tell she just wants to make you proud.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Megan, a UWP is a 3-leg title. Your dog has to pull 8x body weight on wheels, 10x on rails, and 3x on snow I believe. You can do any combination, all wheels, all rails, one snow and two wheels, etc.

Indigo, thank you kindly. *blush* The first so many pounds were an accident. But after that I was doing everything I could to help it along. My goal is only 38 pounds away. 

Missy, I've started hinting about going to Nationals to the folks here. I would keep my fingers crossed for the rest of the year, but that would make it tough to work dogs. LOL! Here's hoping!

Everyone else, thank you so much!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Megan, a UWP is a 3-leg title. Your dog has to pull 8x body weight on wheels, 10x on rails, and 3x on snow I believe. You can do any combination, all wheels, all rails, one snow and two wheels, etc.
> 
> Indigo, thank you kindly. *blush* The first so many pounds were an accident. But after that I was doing everything I could to help it along. My goal is only 38 pounds away.
> 
> ...


That is cool, I wasn't sure how titles worked. I thought they were based on wins. But that's cool.

It would be awesome if you could make it to Nationals. Can you picture me there with a baby on the hip? LOL


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think the baby would be peeved at all the barking. LOL! As for the titles, there are other titles after the UWP which are on a points system where you achieve points based on the percentage that your dog pulls. Like to get the UWPCH, you have to get 100 points. 5 points for 15x body weight on wheels, etc.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I think the baby would be peeved at all the barking. LOL! As for the titles, there are other titles after the UWP which are on a points system where you achieve points based on the percentage that your dog pulls. Like to get the UWPCH, you have to get 100 points. 5 points for 15x body weight on wheels, etc.


haha We'll see how calm the baby is before subjecting him to anything too crazy.. lol

Thanks for the info on the titles. I've always wondered about them. Is there any websites about it?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You can find info on the UKC site about their titles. Its under the section "rules." Have to dig a little bit, but its there.


----------

